# Metro police unit training K9s with nose for police work - WISH



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/4-0&fd=R&url=http://www.wishtv.com/Global/story.asp%3FS%3D8257284%26nav%3Dmenu35_4&cid=0&ei=amwaSLfWK4yMyQSqi7DhAg&usg=AFrqEzcZtK69NFIrivWfc3AGLL3CNHyFkw">Metro police unit training K9s with nose for police work</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>WISH, IN -</font> <nobr>4 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>IMPD Sgt. Craig Patton is an instructor for the metro <b>K9</b> unit. He and his team are preparing the dogs for the rigors of life as a <b>K9</b> officer. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

